# Tournament listings



## Dave Leverich (Aug 10, 2007)

Do we have a tournament listings, kind of 'calendar of events' anywhere?
I just found out there's an open tournament in Bend, tomorrow (black belt meeting is in 1 minute ;p), that I could have gone to if I'd heard about it earlier.

I'd love to have a place where we could post tournaments with contact info etc.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 10, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> Do we have a tournament listings, kind of 'calendar of events' anywhere?
> I just found out there's an open tournament in Bend, tomorrow (black belt meeting is in 1 minute ;p), that I could have gone to if I'd heard about it earlier.
> 
> I'd love to have a place where we could post tournaments with contact info etc.


 
Dave they often go into there respective forum or in the  event section.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Aug 10, 2007)

Many thanks!
I just heard from a school owner of this one in Bend and was like a kid missing out on a party ;(. I'll have to see if I can dig up any info on it, apparently it allows strikes to the groin, leg kicks and sweeps, hand tech's to the head etc. I'm not sure of the contact level but it sounded like a party to me heh.

Thanks again Master Stoker! I'll keep my eyes peeled (or just open ;p)


----------



## Dave Leverich (Aug 10, 2007)

Found the listing for that Bend tournament:
http://www.sortorkarate.com/tournament.html

"3. Points/Scoring 
Points can be scored on the sides and top of the head, on thetorso, stomach above the belt, ribs and kidneys.  Attacks on the groin, arms, legs, back, neck, face and back of head are not allowed.  Sweeps are allowed to the 
back of the lower leg, but only by intermediate and advanced competitors, and only under control. If a competitor falls to the ground, the standing competitor has three seconds to attack, but must use good control. NO jumping or stomping motions are allowed.   If the standing competitor attacks successfully, one point will be awarded and the fallen competitor will start the next round on his feet. "

So apparently it's NOT leg kicks and the rest, but does allow sweeps. Still sounds fun


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 10, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> Many thanks!
> I just heard from a school owner of this one in Bend and was like a kid missing out on a party ;(. I'll have to see if I can dig up any info on it, apparently it allows strikes to the groin, leg kicks and sweeps, hand tech's to the head etc. I'm not sure of the contact level but it sounded like a party to me heh.
> 
> Thanks again Master Stoker! I'll keep my eyes peeled (or just open ;p)


 

Dave that sound like a tournament we would have loved to go too. To bad it is tomorrow, if you hear of anymore with some notice let us know.

PS please call me Terry Thanks


----------



## Dave Leverich (Aug 10, 2007)

Will do on both accounts Terry 

I have no idea what size of tournament it is, but I know of two 4th degrees from the Oregon valley that went (I called them to razz them for not letting me know about it too hehe).
I'll see what info I can dig up on it once it's done, competitors, level etc. But I'm definitely emailing them to get myself on next year's mailing list.

I'll start posting any tournaments that come across the table. It's something I"d love to get more active in (open tournaments that is, the ATA kind I hit about 12 a year or more). It'd also be a fun time to kind of 'meet and greet' some of our other MT users at these.

One thing on this one I noticed that seemed odd... no face contact (head top/sides ok, but not the face?). I hadn't heard of that previously and wondered if it was a typo.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 11, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> Will do on both accounts Terry
> One thing on this one I noticed that seemed odd... no face contact (head top/sides ok, but not the face?). I hadn't heard of that previously and wondered if it was a typo.


 
It sounds like a pretty standard "open" ruleset.  You can usually get points by snapping a punch or kick within an inch of the face.  If I'm centering an underbelt ring, I'll tell them that there is no warnings, you start hitting to the face, the other side will immediately get a point.  Its easier just to move your target up two inches and pop someone on the gear covering the forehead.  The "no face contact" rule is usually ignored by the judges and competitors in the black belt divisions.  

Lamont


----------



## Dave Leverich (Aug 11, 2007)

Ah, ok, it's been quite a few years (ok 15 heh) since I was in the open circuit and seemed 'off'. Most likely because most of my open competition was as a black belt and we always had some contact to the face.

The ATA ruleset allows facial contact, but then again, requires face shields now as well. Yet, doesn't allow hand techniques to the face. Heh.

I'm definitely looking forward to the opens again.


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 14, 2007)

Does anyone know of any Taekwondo tournaments in the San Diego area?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.karatetournaments.com/

That's a pretty good site for listings.
Click on state search on the left of the screen.

AoG


----------



## Dave Leverich (Aug 15, 2007)

Awesome, thanks AoG!
I bookmarked that site and now have a couple more tournaments to hit


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dave Leverich said:


> Do we have a tournament listings, kind of 'calendar of events' anywhere?
> I just found out there's an open tournament in Bend, tomorrow (black belt meeting is in 1 minute ;p), that I could have gone to if I'd heard about it earlier.
> I'd love to have a place where we could post tournaments with contact info etc.


 
Here is a list of all major National tournaments.

http://naska.com/


----------

